# Good reel for around $150?



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Not going to get much for 150$ I would search Craigslist or eBay for used reels. I think you'll get  more for your money that way


----------



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.taylorflyfishing.com


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

Lamson Velocity reels can be had for cheap right now as they quit making them.  Fine reel IMO.
http://www.backcountry.com/lamson-velocity-fly-reel?ti=UExQIE9uIFNhbGU6Rmx5IEZpc2hpbmc6MTo2OmJjc0NhdDEyMDAwMDAz&skid=LMS0010-NIC-S35WEI

Use code ADD20 for %20 more off. brings the price to: $148.32


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

Want a matching BVK reel? Like new that I could get rid of for that.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow that's not bad, it says its for 9wt, but it should be fine for the 8wt stuff right?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

The Allen Alpha series is awesome, and their customer service is great as well!


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I have thrown the alpha and its freakin sweet. Would definitely go with the alpha. Allen is offering amazing reels at great prices.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

I just bought the sage 2200 series reel. It is very good. And I am a long time lamson guy. I'm not sure sage reels won't have my money for quite awhile.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I was just reading on the bvk reel and it looks like it only puts 4lb of pressure with the drag maxed out. That seems kind of light or is that about average? I couldn't find that info on the other reels.
Thanks for all of your input!


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Pflueger Trion....


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

with a rod as light as the BVK, you are going to want a somewhat light reel. When i used a BVK, a Nautilus FWX balanced it out nice but that reel is not in your price range. I believe the Allens are very similar in weight and I have heard nothing but good about them.

PS, not using a ton of drag on a BVK is not a bad thing. Great rod, but not the strongest.


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

i'd say get redington rise or allen alpha but check out the taylors too, they seem to be a sound and secure reel and selfishly i'd like for some feed back on the taylors


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks again for everyone's help. Ok so the bvk reel is 5.2oz and the Allen alpha III is 7.6oz. When it comes to balance, what will it effect if the reel is "heavy"? I'm sure arm fatigue is possible, but I am wondering more about any performance issues...?
Thanks!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Just an opinion from an old man with everything from an old Lamson to Makos and with more Tibors and Islanders in between than my wife has no idea about.

If the fellow will sell you a used BVK reel for $150, jump on it. 

As to 4lb drag max, most sailfish and tarpon caught by quite a few folks never have more than 6lbs of drag off the reel (I can't pull 6lbs off the reels I own that will do that much without wrapping line around my fingers).

You can palm any reel and get some more, but not knowing what you're gonna target most likely the BVK, a retail at $249.95 or somewhere around that is a bargain and I'd rather have a $250 used reel than a new $150 reel.

Will close with this, and most likely catch Hell for it again from some and kudos from others ----- if you have a choice of a $500(plus) rod or a $500 (plus) reel, get the reel and a $250/$300 rod, you will never regret it. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'd jump on that BVK. Matched with the rod, it's crazy light. I have a 9wt combo, and it's supersweet. It has plenty of drag, and is really smooth. Plus, it's one of the prettiest reels out there.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Just used an Allen alpha III for a week in the Everglades Bc I was curious.... I own nautilus and orvis reels.... Alpha III is an outstanding value and a great reel


----------



## Bridgette1 (Nov 9, 2013)

> Lamson Velocity reels can be had for cheap right now as they quit making them.  Fine reel IMO.
> http://www.backcountry.com/lamson-velocity-fly-reel?ti=UExQIE9uIFNhbGU6Rmx5IEZpc2hpbmc6MTo2OmJjc0NhdDEyMDAwMDAz&skid=LMS0010-NIC-S35WEI
> 
> Use code ADD20 for %20 more off.  brings the price to: $148.32


Great reels for the money.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Great advice, we have been messaging back and forth and I'm planning on getting it later this month. I can't wait to get everything set up!  it's hard waiting for new toys


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> > Lamson Velocity reels can be had for cheap right now as they quit making them.  Fine reel IMO.
> > http://www.backcountry.com/lamson-velocity-fly-reel?ti=UExQIE9uIFNhbGU6Rmx5IEZpc2hpbmc6MTo2OmJjc0NhdDEyMDAwMDAz&skid=LMS0010-NIC-S35WEI
> >
> > Use code ADD20 for %20 more off.  brings the price to: $148.32
> ...



Better deal at Sierra Trading Post...

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/fishing-reels~d~188/ 

20% off voucher
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lp/message-bar-sitewed314-disclaimer/


----------



## Troutmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

Lamson Konic 3.5 best reel dollar wise IMO


----------

